# עבר יותר מחודש, הגיע הזמן לקרדיטים



## dori78 (8/8/15)

עבר יותר מחודש, הגיע הזמן לקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *מקום*: גן אירועים "המערה" בקיבוץ בית גוברין, דרך איזיווד
*קייטרינג*: "דל'ארטה", קייטרינג הבית של "המערה" (שלא ניתן להחליף)
*בר*: שירותי בר של הגן, כנ"ל
*טבעת אירוסין*: החתן המוכשר בחר בעצמו ב"תכשיטי מוניקה" בקניון הסמוך
*טבעות נישואין*: "דניאל מתת", דרך איזיווד
*הזמנות*: עיצוב עצמאי, הודפס ב"דפוס דן" בגבעתיים
*שילוט ממותג + מדבקות לכרטיסי ההושבה*: עיצוב עצמאי, הודפס בדפוס קולורטאץ' בלונדון מיניסטור.
*צילום*: אסף תמם צלמים, דרך איזיווד
*צלם מגנטים*: גיא בוכבינדר, הומלץ ע"י אסף תמם
*מוזיקה*: ה"בוביזמר" - מסיבות עבריות, בירה ונשירה וגם אירועים
*רב*: הרב אריאל נתיב מקדומים, איש יקר שערך לבקשתנו טקס הלכתי כשר וקליל. והכי חשוב - מגיע בדיוק, אבל בדיוק בזמן שקבעו איתו.
*איפור ושיער*: נופר בן צבי המדהימה.
*שמלת כלה*: "פרלה" - חברתי היקרה והמוכשרת פארלי אטיאס, חדשה יחסית בשוק המעצבות. לחטוף מהר לפני שהיא תהיה יקרה מדי...
*נעלי כלה*: שני זוגות כחולים. זוג אחד שהוזמן מעלי אקספרס, הזוג השני נקנה בטוגו ושופץ עצמאית כד שיתאים באמת...
*בגדי חתן*: מכנסיים מחנות בדרום ת"א (Richman), חולצה ועניבה מ"זארה", חגורה מ"קסטרו".
*נעלי חתן*: נעליים של מותג הנוחות הבריטי "Clarks" (להשיג ברשת נעלי נמרוד).
*מתנות לאורחים*: "גרשיים" מילים יפות - מוצרים עם ציטוטים משירים עבריים.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

ממש קצת עלינו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
בשם האנונימיות נישאר דורי והשלושר.
נפגשנו באחד הפורומים פה בפרדס, כשבשרשור מוזיקה לסופ"ש שנינו היינו היחידים ששמנו קישורים למוזיקה עברית. לא סתם עברית, עברית של פעם, שנות השישים והשבעים. מכירים מדצמבר 2013, עברנו לגור יחד אחרי 5 חודשים (ואחרי שהחתולה נתנה את הסכמתה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ההצעה היתה בינואר האחרון והחתונה לפני קצת יותר מחודש (29.6).


----------



## inbarush19 (9/8/15)

הכרתם פה? 
מגניב לכם..


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

ההצעה 
מדי פעם יוצא לנו לראות בטלויזיה סצנות של הצעות נישואין, תמיד זה נראה לי קיטשי ומטופש. אני לא מבינה ולא אוהבת יהלומים, באותה מידה היתה יכולה להיות שם חתיכת זכוכית. באחת מהפעמים אמרתי שעדיף כבר להציע עם ביסלי בצל, זה גם יותר זול וגם טעים...

אני הולכת כבר למעלה מחמש שנים לאירועי שרב"צ של הבוביזמר, הוא הצטרף בעקבותי. בינואר האחרון, באופן די נדיר, הוא ביקש להקדיש לי שיר.
כשהוא ניגש למקרופון, הוא ביקש להגיד כמה מילים לפני שהוא שר.
מנחה האירוע הגיש לו שקית גדולה של ביסלי בצל, שאחרי הנאום הוא שלף ממנה... ביסלי בצל אחד לאכול, שיהיה לו אומץ ואז טבעת של זהב לבן, עליו שובצה אבן ספיר כחולה מוקפת ביהלומים קטנטנים.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

Save the Date 
צילמתי בסלון בכמה דקות וערכתי בתוכנת "פרמייר".
שלחנו לאורחים 3 חודשים בדיוק לפני החתונה, ככה שכולם ידעו מספיק זמן מראש.


----------



## ronitvas (9/8/15)

תענוג לראות כל פעם מחדש


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

כמה מילים על החוויה שלנו עם "איזיווד" 
ל"איזיווד" הגענו אחרי שהבנתי שאני שונאת להתמקח ואין סיכוי שאני אצליח להוציא מחירים טובים. עצם הרעיון שיש מוצר אחיד וכל אחד משלם עליו מחיר אחר, רק כי ככה מתתחשק לספק - מעצבן אותי מאוד ולא רציתי להכנס לזה.

בדיעבד אני יודעת להגיד שבמקרה שלי ספציפית - אולי זו לא היתה הדרך הכי טובה ללכת בה, כי יח"צני מסיבות בני 25 שעוברים להיות "מנהלי הפקה" מוצלחים מאוד בהפקת חתונות סטנדרטיות, כאלה שמעורבת בהן כלה שחלמה על ימיה על האירוע והשמלה וחתן שלא ממש יש לו העדפות, מהסוג שבילו עד כה במסיבות ופאבים. הם לא בהכרח יודעים להתמודד עם אנשים מבוגרים יותר, כאלה שעונים להגדרה "חנונים" ולא מתלהבים מכמויות אלכוהול מטורפות או די ג'יי שמעודכן בלהיטים האחרונים של ריהאנה, נגיד.

המחירים שקיבלנו בוודאות היו נמוכים יותר מאשר אם היינו פונים לכל אחד מהספקים באופן עצמאי, ככה שחסכו לי הרבה כאב ראש בנושא הכספי.
מצד שני, חלק מהספקים לא היו דרכם ולא הבהירו לי מראש שאני לא חייבת לקחת חבילה כוללת. כשלוקחים חבילה כוללת מקבלים זיכויים יחסיים על העלות של הספק שלא לקחת, שאף פעם לא מגיעים לעלות של המוצר אם כן היית לוקח אותו. חשוב מאוד להקשיב טוב טוב ולקרוא הכל לפני שחותמים, או לפחות להגיע עם רשימת העדפות. יכול להיות שעדיף לסגור דרכם רק חלק מהספקים ולא את כולם.

בגדול - השירות לא רע ויש שם חיסכון כספי וגם (למי שזה מתאים לו) קצת חיסכון בכאב הראש. בקטן - כנראה שלנו זה פחות מתאים, בהתחשב בכל הנסיבות והשיקולים.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

המקום - גן אירועים "המערה" בבית גוברין 
"מה זאת אומרת מערה, צריך לבוא עם נעלי טיולים? אפשר לנעול עקבים?
רגע, יש שם שירותים? מה עם תאורה, אתם מביאים גנרטור?
ולמה כל כך רחוק, הרי אתם מהמרכז, מה איבדתם ליד קרית גת???"

לא, לא ולא.
מדובר בגן אירועים יפה ומסודר מאוד, שכל האורחים שהתלוננו על המרחק שהם צריכים לעבור הגיבו באופן דומה: "וואו, איזה יפה פה, המקום המושלם לחתונה. באמת שווה את הנסיעה."

המקום באמת יפה ויוצא דופן מבחינה ויזואלית, מה שהיה לי מאוד חשוב בבחירה.
דבר ראשון היה לשנינו ברור שאנחנו לא רוצים להתחתן בקופסה - כלומר רצינו מקום פתוח.
ואם כבר מקום פתוח - שיהיה באמת יפה ומיוחד, אחרת היה אפשר ללכת על הגן הראשון באיזור המרכז שהיו לו תאריכים רלוונטיים פנויים. לא מצאנו כזה באזור המרכז.

כל זה יפה ונכון, התחושה שלי היא שהצוות במקום מנצל את העובדה שהמקום באמת מיוחד
וכנראה שיש להם ביקוש גדול, אחרת אין לי איך להסביר את הנבזיות של מנהלת השיווק ואת ההתעקשויות המוזרות שלהם על דברים, שעמדו בניגוד גמור לדברים שהובטחו לי מההתחלה.
פירוט נוסף בפוסט בנושא הקייטרינג.

דבר אחד חשוב: חדר חתן-כלה שם פצפון ממש.
לי זה לא שינה, כי ממילא כל מה שהייתי צריכה זה שירותים צמודים ומקום לזרוק בו את התיקים שלי.
אבל אני יודעת מקריאה ברשת, שיש שם מדיניות ברורה של הסתרת החדר מהזוג כל עוד לא חתמו על החוזה, כי הוא באמת נראה עלוב לעומת כל החדרים האחרים שיצא לי לראות (לא רק בחיפוש שלנו, גם בחתונות של חברות בעשר השנים האחרונות). קצת פישי.


----------



## dori78 (10/8/15)

ובגלל שהמקום כזה רחוק 
טוב, לא באמת כזה רחוק, הרי לחתונות בירושלים עם כל הפקקים של יום חמישי - יכול לקחת יותר משעה להגיע...
אבל זה בכל זאת 76 ק"מ מתל אביב, אז הוצאנו אוטובוס ממותג של איזיווד מתל אביב.
האוטובוס הגיע בול בזמן, ממותג יפה ככה שהיה אפשר לזהות ממש בקלות.
קבעו איתנו מראש איפה ימתין האוטובוס לאורחים ושלחתי לכל מי שהודיע שהוא מעוניין בהסעה מייל עם מפה.
לטובת מי שיש לו אורחים שלא אוהבים לנהוג בחושך/למקומות לא מוכרים/יותר מ-X ק"מ מהבית/ממש רוצים לשתות בחתונה/אין להם רכב כי מי יורד מהדו"ג בת"א?! - שווה כל אגורה.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

קייטרינג - "דל'ארטה" 
קייטרינג הבית של הגן, לא ניתן להחליף.
האוכל היה טעים וגם מוגש יפה, לדברי כל האורחים.
יש לציין שהם נתנו פידבק על האירוע מיוזמתם, לא כי שאלנו.

בערב הטעימות היו הרבה נפילות, האנטריקוט למשל היה מזעזע ולכן הלכנו במקום זה על אסאדו. הופתעתי לגלות, שלשף נראה לגיטימי לגמרי להגיש חתיכות יבשות כי "ככה זה הנתח, יש בו חלקים פחות עסיסיים".
ואני בכלל צמחונית...

מההתחלה היה לי חשוב שיהיו מנות צמחוניות נורמליות.
כצמחונית אני יודעת, שבמרבית החתונות אין לי ממש מה לאכול, אלא אם סופרים את הסלטים והתוספות במקרה של מזנונים.
בהגשה לשולחן כבר יצא לי לקבל:
* חביתה
* שניצל טבעול עם עלה חסה ושתי עגבניות שרי לקישוט
* ספגטי ברוטב עגבניות דלוח, קצת כמו במעון של רינה בגיל 4
* בצק פילו במילוי אנטי פסטי, ברוטב גנרי שהיה גם על הדגים
* אגרול שמנוני
* רביולי פטריות ברוטב שמנת, שהיה לו בעיקר טעם של ערימה גדולה של פלפל שחור

ותמיד מדובר במנה אחת בלבד, לעומת 2-4 מנות בשריות לבחירה.
לא אוהב פטריות? תישאר רעב או תמות, לא ממש אכפת לנו.

בקיצור, הדבר שהיה לי הכי חשוב היה גיוון לצמחונים.
כשסגרנו את החוזה אמרו לי "אין בעיה, יהיה גיוון הצמחונים יעופו על המנות".

בטעימות היו אגרול וניוקי, שניהם עשויים גרוע, כשהיינו אמורים לבחור מנה אחת שאותה יגישו לאורחים הצמחונים באירוע. התעקשתי הרבה (כן, הרבה כאב ראש ואנרגיות מיותרות) ובאירוע עצמו היתה לצחונים בחירה בין רביולי בטטה אליאוליו ובין טורטיה עם ירקות (שהתאימה גם לטבעונים).
לא ברור לי למה היו צריכים לתת לי להרגיש שאני כלבה בדרישות האלה, כשזה היה אחד הדברים הבודדים עליהם התעקשתי והבטיחו לי שיהיו מההתחלה.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

ההזמנות 
את ההזמנות הייתי אמורה לעשות דרך אחד מבתי הדפוס שעובדים עם איזיווד.
לא אהבתי את העיצובים שלהם וביקשתי לשלוח קובץ שלי, רק שיתנו לי את ההוראות לסגירת הקובץ לדפוס. אמרו "אין בעיה, יש לך 250 הזמנות רק תשלחי קובץ".

התחלתי לעבוד על העיצוב, שלחתי להורים.
מפה לשם היו יותר מדי הערות על כל מיני דברים, אז החלטתי לעשות שני נוסחים:
אחד לצעירים שמבינים הומור ואחד לדודים וסתם אנשים זקנים ברוחם.
מעבר לזה היו לי מוזמנים מחו"ל, אז היה לי גם נוסח באנגלית.

יצרתי שוב קשר עם בית הדפוס, אמרו לי "סבבה, כל נוסח זה עוד 120 ש"ח, לא משנה כמה עותקים ממנו את צריכה". ניסיתי להבין את ההיגיון מאחורי הדרישה המוזרה הזו, הרי אני שולחת להם קבצים מוכנים לדפוס, כל מה שנשאר להם לעשות זה CTRL+P ולהעיף את זה למדפסת.
לא עזר, לא היה עם מי לדבר. הפלצנות בשיאה.
ביקשתי הצעת מחיר משני בתי דפוס שאני מכירה את איכות העבודה שלהם (שלא נופלת בכלום מהאיכות של אותו מקום פלצני). הדפסתי 250 עותקים בחלוקה לפי המספרים שהייתי צריכה, לפי 1.5 ש"ח להזמנה. הזיכוי שקיבלתי מאיזיווד היה סכום זהה לזה ששילמתי, כך שלא היתה בעיה עם זה.

שתי נקודות למי שתדע למה מתייחס הציטוט בהזמנה של הצעירים.


----------



## ronitvas (9/8/15)

מקסים!!! 
הכבש השישה עשר, כמובן |כבשה|


----------



## שרון של אופיר (9/8/15)

הכבש השישה עשר. גירסת התקליט


----------



## dori78 (9/8/15)

שתי נקודות לכל אחת מכן


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

עוד קצת מיתוג 
כדי להימנע מ"מתפלחי חתונות", שקוראים את השם של הזוג על שלטי ההכוונה ויודעים מה להגיד לשומר בכניסה ששואל "לאירוע של מי באתם?",
החלטתי פשוט למתג את השילוט, ככה שכל מי שקיבל הזמנה יזהה שזה השילוט שלנו גם אם לא יופיעו שם השמות שלנו.
הדפסתי ב"קולורטאץ'" על קאפה 10מ"מ שני שלטים כאלה וגם שלט אחד גדול של פינת עישון,
כי גם במקום פתוח לא רציתי שיעשנו לי על רחבת הריקודים או בשולחנות. לא סובלת סיגריות.
את השלט של פינת העישון מיקמתי בקצה אחדשל בר האספרסו (תוספת של 5 ש"ח לאורח), כדי שהמעשנים לא ירגישו מנודים בעונש.
ביקשתי ממנהל האירוע שיתלה את שלטי ההכוונה על עמוד חשמל מעבר לכביש ואם אפשר - בגובה שייראה גם מרחוק,
לא רק כשכבר הגעת לעמוד עצמו.  בסיום האירוע כשיצאנו החוצה גיליתי, שהוא תלה את השלטים על השילוט המקומי,
זה שרואים אותו רק אלה שיודעים בדיוק לאן הם נוסעים ומכירים את האיזור ומי שכבר פנה...

בנוסף הדפסתי מדבקות שיקשרו ויזואלית את פתקיות ההושבה להזמנות.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

איפור ושיער 
אני לא רוצה לפרסם תמונות פנים ברורות, אז תצטרכו להאמין לי שגם בתחום האיפור נופר בן צבי היא אחת המוכשרות!!!
כשהגעתי אליה היתה לי רק בקשה אחת - לא להשאיר כל מיני שוונצים "רומנטיים" בחוץ, כי אני לא סובלת שהשיער נוגע לי בפנים.
כבר בניסיון קלטתי שהיא בול מה שאני צריכה:
אחת שיודעת להקשיב לרצונות ולתכנונים שלי, אבל גם לאפיין ולהרגיש מה יהיה לי יפה ומחמיא.
למשל - טיפה לנפח למעלה כי בן הזוג גבוה ממני באופן משמעותי.
מעבר לזה - היא רגועה ושלווה, שזה בדיוק מה שהייתי צריכה ביום הלחוץ הזה.

את הפקעת התחתונה פירקתי בשלב כלשהו ונשארתי עם בייביליס.


----------



## rachelMcfadden (9/8/15)

פשוט מהמם!! אני מתלהבת כל פעם מחדש


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

השמלה 
זה המקום להגיד שוב תודה ענקית למעצבת המוכשרת בעלת המותג "Perla",
חברתי היקרה פארלי אטיאס,  שתפרה לי בפחות מחודש שמלה שהיתה כל מה שהייתי צריכה.
בכוונה אני אומרת "צריכה" ולא "רוצה", כי מעולם לא היו לי פנטזיות על שמלת כלה.
כל שמלות הכלה נראות לי כמו ערימה של בד לבן גנרי כזה או אחר ולא ממש עניין אותי כלום, רק שיהיה לי נוח.
בגלל שאני לא ממש יודעת לרקוד וגם לא אוהבת לעשות פוזות למצלמה, ביקשתי חצאית רחבה,
כזאת שרק לתפעל אותה כדי שלא תתקע לי בין הרגליים יוציא תמונות מעניינות.

אתגרתי אותה עם בקשה מאוד לא סטנדרטית - "נגיעות של כחול", שהוא הצבע האהוב עלי.
כמויות התמונות שעברו בינינו כשניסינו להגיע לרעיון והשראה - פשוט בלתי נתפסת. הכל במיילים.
בהתחלה היא איימה עליי: "את רוצה להיראות בחתונה שלך כמו דגל ישראל???"
לאט לאט נסגרנו על כיוון, על סגנון של תחרה לשרוולון ולהינומה.
לא הצלחנו למצוא תחרה כחולה בגוון ודוגמה שתתאים והזמן הלך והתקצר...

במייל האחרון שהיא שלחה לי, שלושה ימים לפני החתונה היא כתבה:
"טוב אני גאון, לא איכפת לי אם את לא אוהבת! תתמודדי חחחח"
והיא צדקה, היא עשתה את זה פשוט מושלם.
היא צבעה את אותה תחרה של השרוולון בכחול, שלוש פעמים, עד שהגיעה לצבע המדוייק.
אח"כ היא גזרה ותפרה את החלקים כך שזה נראה כמו עלים משתרגים.
תגידו מה שתגידו - היא באמת גאון.
תסתכלו בדף הפייסבוק שלה, אין שם אף שמלה דומה לאחרת.
כל כלה והחלומות שלה, כל כלה והסגנון שלה.


----------



## Nymeria1 (9/8/15)

מקסים! 
את יודעת להגיד מה טווח המחירים שלה?


----------



## dori78 (9/8/15)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין לי מושג, אבל אם תפני אליה במסר דרך הפייסבוק אני בטוחה שתקבלי תשובה אמיתית ולא התחמקות בסגנון "זה לא מקצועי לתת מחיר בטלפון".


----------



## Nymeria1 (9/8/15)

כל פעם 
כשאני מסתכלת על התמונה עם האסלה אני מתעצבנת בשמך, בחיי


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

צילום - אסף תמם צלמים 
אני לא כל כך יודעת איך לסכם את החוויה הזאת, בעיקר כי היא עדיין לא הסתיימה.
אנחנו בשלב של בחירת התמונות לאלבום ומוזיקה ל-DVD.
הגענו לאסף דרך איזיווד, אחרי שעברתי בסבלנות על האתרים של כל הצלמים שמופיעים ברשימת הספקים שלהם ואת מה שראיתי באתר שלו אהבתי יותר מכל השאר. גם פה בפורום ראיתי שהיו עליו ביקורות טובות וגן כשישבנו אצלו האלבומים שראיתי היו מוצלחים מאוד לטעמי.

סגרנו עם אסף באמצע מרץ ואח"כ ביליתי כמעט שלושה חודשים בניסיונות לקבל ממנו את השם והטלפון של הצלם שיהיה איתנו ביום עצמו.
ככה יצא שלא נפגשנו איתו לפני יום החתונה, כי בשלב שנוצר הקשר סוף סוף הוא כבר היה עסוק כל ערב באירועים אחרים...

בגדול אני לא מרוצה מהתמונות, כי כמו שכתבתי - לא ציפיתי לתמונות מיוחדות, אלא לתמונות טיפה יותר טובות ממה שאני עצמי הייתי מצלמת.
נגיד, לדאוג לצלם את השמלה *בלי אסלה ברקע*.
נגיד, לשנות גובה מדי פעם (להתכופף או לעלות על כסא), כך שלא בכל התמונות נופיע מאותה זווית.
הצלם הנוסף שהצטרף כשהיינו כבר בגן עצמו היה קצת יותר מוצלח מהבחינה הזאת, אם כי הוא היה הרבה יותר מורגש.
לא רציתי מישהו שיפעיל אותי אלא מישהו שלא ארגיש שהוא איתי ולידי. את זה הצלם של הבוקר עשה נפלא.
חבל שבמקרה של אסף תמם כנראה שאי אפשר את שניהם ביחד...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני מקווה מאוד שהמעצבת תצליח ליצור מהתמונות משהו יפה.


----------



## ronitvas (9/8/15)

אני דווקא זוכרת ביקורות לא טובות עליו 
וגם ביקורת טובה של דניאל, שהייתה מנהלת הפורום איתי.
אבל נראה לי שהדעות עליו מאוד חלוקות


----------



## dori78 (9/8/15)

מעניין, דווקא את אמרת שהוא בסדר.  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=177858058


----------



## ronitvas (9/8/15)

השם שלו עלה כמה פעמים בכל מיני פורומים 
וכשחיפשתי צלמים לכמה אירועים עכשיו בקיץ, גם השם שלו עלה, ודווקא לטובה.
מאז בדקתי קצת יותר וראיתי שדווקא בנות שהתחברתי אליהן וסמכתי על שיקול הדעת שלהן המליצו פחות (כמו מנגו חצוף, למשל). אבל, כפי שכבר כתבתי, דניאל שהייתה מנהלת איתי ואני ממש ממש מעריכה את דעותיה וזוית הראיה שלה, נתנה עליו המלצות חמות. כך שכמו תמיד, הכל סובייקטיבי


----------



## עתלי פרח (12/8/15)

אצלנו חוויה מאד דומה עם צלם אחר 
כלומר חברת צלמים אחרת - ידועה יחסית, שהיו גם אצל חברים וגם גובים סכום משמעותי. התמונות היו יפות אבל גם לא מי יודע מה, כאילו ציפיתי למשהו יותר מיוחד בדיוק כמו שאת מספרת. עצוב לומר אבל מנחם אותי שלא רק אני התאכזבתי מאותן סיבות... פעם ראשונה שאני שומעת ביקורת כזו גם מכלה אחרת ולא ביקורות קיצוניות יותר כמו "היה מזעזע" או "היה מושלם"...


----------



## dori78 (12/8/15)

את צודקת, מאד קשה למצוא ביקורות נורמליות. 
כפי שכתבתי פה בעבר, מקריאת התגובות במקומות כמו mit4mit אני מקבלת את התחושה, שבגדול התגובות ברשת מתחלקות לשתיים:





 כלות שנמצאות באופוריה כללית ומפרגנות לכל הספקים בטירוף, בלי התייחסות לפרטים רלוונטיים אבל תוך שימוש במילים כמו "מהמם" "מדהים" "הורס", שלא ממש מאפשרות להתרשם מהתפקוד תכל'ס.





 כלות שעצבניות על הספק, מלכלכות בלי הכרה אבל שוב - בלי פירוט אמיתי ורלוונטי.

זה לא משהו שאפשר להתרשם ממנו באופן רציני, לכן הסתמכתי על מה שראיתי באתרים של הצלמים השונים.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

טבעות - "דניאל מתת תכשיטים" בבורסה 
גם לספק הטבעות "דניאל מתת" הגענו דרך איזיווד.
האיש בחר טבעת יחסית פשוטה, שאח"כ הוספתי לה בהפתעה חריטה עם שמות החיבה שלנו ותאריך החתונה. לשמחתי הוא אהב את זה.
אני לא מצאתי משהו שהיה יפה בעיניי, אז הסברתי מה אני רוצה והכינו לי במיוחד.
היו שם טבעות יפות אבל לא התחברתי אליהן, אמרתי למוכר "תשמע, זה משהו שהולך ללוות אותי איזה 40-50 שנים, אני צריכה ממש לאהוב אותה".
הוא צחק, אמר שרוב הנשים באות לקנות טבעת נישואים חדשה ושונה לכבוד יום הנישואים העשירי אם לא קודם.
הוספנו משהו כמו 500 ש"ח על הטבעת שלי, כי הדיל דרך איזיווד כולל טבעות פשוטות יחסית, בטווח של 700-850 ש"ח.

הטבעת שלו היא זהב לבן לא מלוטש, כך שזה נראה משהו שבין צהוב ללבן.
הטבעת שלי היא זהב צהוב מט מרוקע ובתוכה משולבת טבעת זהב לבן מחורצת.
אחרי שהטבעות היו מוכנות פתאום חשבתי על זה, שהטבעת שלי לגמרי מסמלת את הגישה שלי לזוגיות:
לא "שניים חסרים שהופכים לשלם" או "בלעדייך אני חצי בן אדם", כי אם שתי יחידות שונות שנשארות ביחד ולא נפרדות.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

מוזיקה - ה"בוביזמר" 
למי שלא מכירה, ה"בוביזמר" הוא מפעל של שני אנשים מקסימים - ארבל פישלר שמנגן על פסנתר ומירון אגר, שמנגן על גיטרה, סקסופון, חליל וחלילית, מפוחית וקחון. בקיצור - על כל מה שלא זז והוא יכול לשים את הידיים שלו עליו... לאחרונה הצטרף אליהם גם המתופף המוכשר גיל אידן המכונה "אגרול".
ה"בוביזמר" הם בעצם מפעילים של שירה בציבור, מסיבות עבריות בסגנון "בירה ונשירה" וגם עושים אירועים.
הם מגיעים לכל מקום עם מקרן, מסך והגברה משלהם, כי מוזיקה חיה לרוב לא נשמעת טוב דרך מערכת ההגברה של הגן.
אנחנו בחרנו להקרין את המילים על קיר המערה במקום על מסך.

בזמן קבלת הפנים הם תפקדו כמו כל די ג'יי - השמיעו שירים מהמחשב, מתוך הרשימה שאנחנו הרכבנו.
גם לחופה נכנסנו עם שיר שערכתי כך שיתאים לזמן שלוקח לצעוד לחופה, שהושמע מהמחשב.
בזמן השבע ברכות פתאום גיליתי שמירון מנגן בסקסופון, למרות שלא ביקשנו מראש. היה מקסים.
כל עוד הם מתפקדים כדי ג'יי רגיל - הם מחוברים להגברה של הגן.
בשלב הריקודים הם הפעילו את ההגברה שלהם (הכל היה מחובר מראש)
ועשו לנו שמח עם מסיבת ריקודים עברית, בשילוב שקופיות כך שהקהל יכול להצטרף לשירה. אני חושבת שהיה מעולה ++.

למי שמתעניינת בז'אנר: בסוף אוקטובר יש להם אירוע כל הלילה, משהו דומה למה שבסרטונים המצורפים. מומלץ בחום.

עוד יתרון של ה"בוביזמר":
אחרי הסלואו שלנו לקחתי את המקרופון.
הקראתי לאהובי היקר את מה שהיה לי להגיד לו ולא אמרתי מתחת לחופה, כי לדעתי לא מערבבים הלכה ורגשות. הרב אמנם הציע לי לתת למרבחור טבעת מתחת לחופה, אבל רק אם זה בשלב מאוד מסויים ושיהיה ברור שזה לא חלק מהטקס הדתי. אז ויתרתי על זה ועשינו טקס קטן משלנו למטרה הזאת אחרי החופה, כשהאורחים כבר ישובים בניחותא ומנשנשים את הראשונות.

ואחרי שנתתי לו את הטבעת - שרתי לו את השיר המצורף, בליווי שקופית שהכנתי מראש, עם תמונות שלנו.
הליווי לא היה פלייבק אלא מוזיקה לייב.


----------



## dori78 (9/8/15)

שירים נבחרים 
שיר כניסה לחופה: "תן לי יד".
מילים: עלי מוהר, לחן: יוני רכטר.

שיר יציאה: "אין כבר דרך חזרה".
מילים: יורם טהרלב ,לחן: יאיר רוזנבלום.

סלואו ראשון: "אין שום דבר יותר חשוב משנינו".
מילים ולחן: אוהד חיטמן.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

צלם מגנטים - גיא בוכבינדר 
אל גיא הגענו בהמלצתו של אסף תמם.
גיא התברר כבחור חביב להפליא, שכל מה שכתוב עליו ב mit4mit נכון:
קשה להשיג אותו טלפונית ובסמסים והוא עונה למיילים באיטיות.
אבל! - ביום האירוע הוא נותן עבודה כמו שצריך, מביא גימיקים חביבים ומוציא מגנטים במהירות ובכמויות.
יש לי קרובי משפחה בחו"ל שלא יכלו להגיע אבל שלחו מתנה מאוד נדיבה מראש.
ביקשתי ממנו להדפיס לי כמה מגנטים עם תמונות שלהם, כאילו שהם היו באירוע.
הוא הדפיס והביא לי לאירוע, כך שיכולתי לשלוח להם מכתב תודה עם המגנטים.
כמובן ללא תוספת תשלום.

וחלק מהתמונות שלו היו יותר מוצלחות מהתמונות של הצלם ה"רגיל".

אני מצרפת תמונה אחת שהוא צילם והיא מוצלחת בעיניי יותר מהרבה תמונות של הצלם הרגיל, ודוגמה למגנט שאני עיצבתי, כי רציתי שגם המגנטים יהיו באותו קו של ההזמנות. החבר'ה בתמונה הם הברמנים, עם חלק מהשטויות של הרחבה.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

נעלי כלה - לא להיבהל, בצבע כחול רויאל 
את הנעליים ה"ראשיות" הזמנתי מעלי אקספרס (פעם ראשונה בחיים שאני מזמינה משהו באינטרנט, ועוד נעליים!) והופתעתי לטובה.
הנעליים נראות בול, אבל בול כמו בתמונות באתר.
הזמנתי שני זוגות, כל אחד בגוון  טיפה שונה. אחד עלה 100 ש"ח, השני 200. 
שניהם מתאימים לי, את השני אהבתי יותר. אני אלך עם שניהם שוב.

את הנעל השטוחה לריקודים קניתי בטוגו שלושה ימים לפני החתונה.
לא מצאתי נעל שגם תהיה לי נוחה וגם תהיה יפה ובגוון הנכון.
הקרסול שלי ממש צר ונעלי סירה עפות לי מהרגל, לא משנה באיזו מידה.
התפשרתי על נעל סירה שהיתה יפה בעיניי והוספתי לה רצועה, הפכתי אותה לנעל בובה.
את הרצועה סרגתי ותפרתי עם גומי פנימי.


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

מתנות לאורחים - תחתיות לקפה של "גרשיים" 
לא רציתי לעשות מתנות לאורחים, כי נראה לי מטופש לחלק משהו סתם כדי לעשות על זה V.
כמה שבועות לפני החתונה נתקלתי בברק פז, בחור מקסים שעושה מוצרים שימושיים עם ציטוטים משירים עבריים. ברגע שראיתי את התחתיות היה לי ברור - זאת מתנה עם משמעות, משהו שאני יכולה להתחבר אליו ולא ארגיש שסתם זרקתי כסף על "שופוני". סגרתי עם ברק מחיר וקניתי ממנו 300 תחתיות, 60 מכל שיר.

קניתי רכבת צעצוע והכנתי שלט מודפס.
הסברתי יפה למנהל האירוע איך אני רוצה שייראה שולחן המתנות לאורחים ותיאמתי מראש עם גן האירועים שתהיה מלצרית בעמדה, כדי שאנשים לא יהיו חזירים וירכיבו לעצמם סטים של 5 תחתיות.
בשלב מסוים מנהל האירוע בא לספר לי בהתרגשות שהתחתיות נחטפות, שאנשים ממש מתלהבים מזה ואיזה רעיון יפה זה היה.
שאלתי אם הוא דאג לתיעוד לפני שאנשים התחילו לקחת, הוא אמר "לא הספקתי".
כשהוא כבר סחב איתו את אחד הצלמים, הם גילו שאף מלצרית לא עמדה שם, אז אנשים לקחו כמויות של תחתיות ומישהו (מהאורחים או הצוות, אין לדעת) לקח את הרכבת...

החברים הקרובים שלי, אלה שאוהבים מוזיקה עברית ובאמת היו מעריכים את המחווה לא זכו לקבל, כי פשוט לא נשארו תחתיות.

בשבוע שעבר קניתי עוד כמה תחתיות ורכבת צעצוע.
צילמתי במקום שמצאתי בו משטח אבן שמזכיר את האבן בגן האירועים.
את התחתיות אני אחלק לחברים שלא קיבלו בחתונה.
אין לי מושג איך זה נראה בחתונה, אבל זה היה החזון שלי:


----------



## עתלי פרח (12/8/15)

המתנות רעיון מצויין, 
חבל שלא התחתנתם לפנינו (15.06) כי אז היינו גונבים את הרעיון


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

עוד קצת בקטנה על העיצוב 
עיצוב:
לא טרחנו לברר מחירים של עיצוב, כי בערב הטעימות התוודעתי למעצבת והגישה שלה ממש עצבנה אותי.
אני לא בעד פלצנות מיותרת והחוק הראשון של עולם החתונות אומר:
מי שלא נותן לך מחיר בצורה פשוטה, בלי לגרור אותך לפגישה של בזבוז זמן מיותר - כנראה יודע שהמחיר שלו מוגזם ושבלי זיון שכל של שעתיים בחיים לא תיקח אותו. מתוך 10-12 עיצובי מרכז שולחן שראינו בטעימות אהבתי רק אחד והיא לא הסכימה להגיד לי במקום כמה זה עולה, אז החלטנו לוותר על שירותיה המפופקים.

החלטנו להסתפק בעיצוב הבסיסי - נר מרובע בצבע שמנת ומספר שולחן.
בחרנו מפות בכחול כהה ומפיות בשמנת.
הגן מסביב ירוק וחי, לא חשתי צורך להעמיס גם פרחים.
את נגיעת הצבע שהיתה חסרה הוסיפו פרחים יבשים שקניתי ב"מקסטוק", 10 ש"ח לחבילה - כתום/צהוב/פוקסיה. קרובות משפחה פיזרו את העלים על השולחנות בכמה דקות.
החופה נמצאת מתחת לעץ זית עתיק שלא ראיתי צורך לקשט.
אני אוהבת את החוזק של הטבע.

זר כלה - רציתי פרחים כחולים.
יש מעט מאוד פרחים כחולים בטבע, אף לא אחד בכחול רויאל.
שקלתי פרחים צבועים והבנתי שזו אמנות בפני עצמה, שלא תמיד יכולים להבטיח לי מה תהיה התוצאה - לא בגוון המדוייק ולא באופן הצביעה, אז ירדתי מזה.
בהמלצת אמיר מחנות "סוד ירוק" בגבעתיים (שהוא שוזר אלוף, אגב), עשיתי זר של ליזיאנטוסים בצבע שמנת בשילוב עם דלפיניום בלה דונה, שהוא הפרח הכי קרוב לכחול רויאל שיש.


----------



## elinoket (13/8/15)

עשית בשכל 
אצלנו אמנם המעצבת של המקום היתה מאוד נחמדה, אבל המחירים היו פשוט מוטרפים בעיני.
ובאמת בגלל שהתחתנו בגן יפה עם מספיק ירוק בעינים לא הרגשנו צורך להשתגע על העיצוב.
המפיקה שלנו הביאה לנו ואזות עם חלוקי נחל שיש לה ורק שילמנו לה את העלות של הפרחים/נרות שהיו בפנים
וחוץ מעמודי אש שמרחיקים יתושים לא לקחנו כלום מהמעצבת...


----------



## dori78 (8/8/15)

שושבינים 
אחרי הרבה הרבה הרבה דיונים וכאבי ראש, זאת התוצאה הסופית.
שני זוגות של שושבינים, קרובי משפחה.
אני אחראית על בחירה וקנייה של השמלות/שרוולונים/נעליים לבנות וגם נעלי ומכנסי הבנים.
השמלות לבנות הוזמנו באינטרנט, את הסרט הנקשר עם הפרח החלפנו מכחול לשמנת אחרי שהשמלות הגיעו (נחלת בנימין). השרוולונים לבנות והמכנסיים לבנים נקנו בבני ברק. נעליים לבנים מצאתי ב"זארה" (נורא קשה למצוא נעליים זהות מאותו דגם במידות 34 ו-38, כי בכל חנויות נעלי הילדים בערך במידה 35 יש תחלופת קטגוריה ל"נעלי נערים") ונעליים לבנות ב"נעלי נמרוד".


----------



## ביזיון ברשת (9/8/15)

מהמם! 
נשיקות :-*


----------



## dori78 (9/8/15)

יאללה, מתי תורך?


----------



## ביזיון ברשת (9/8/15)

החתונה עוד שבועיים וחצי


----------



## dori78 (9/8/15)

נשבעת לך שאני מתרגשת בשבילך יותר ממה שהתרגשתי בחתונה שלי!

(מצד שני, זה לא קשה כי בחתונה שלי לא התרגשתי...)


----------



## ביזיון ברשת (10/8/15)

חחח 
זה כמו שאני ממש התרגשתי בשבילך!!!
&nbsp
איזה כלות הלם אנחנו...


----------



## ronitvas (14/8/15)

תודה רבה על קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עכשיו כשאני ליד מחשב אני באמת יכולה להגיב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מודה שאהבתי לראות את ההתנהלות שלך ואת ההתפתחות שלך לאורך כל הדרך, ולכן חיכיתי כל כך לקרוא את הקרדיטים. זאת גם ההזדמנות להודות לך על העזרה שלך לגולשים פה בפורום ועל התשובות המושקעות שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם חיים טובים ומאושרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






בטוחה שעוד ניפגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




העליתי את הקרדיטים לסיפריות של הפורום!


----------



## dori78 (14/8/15)

בכיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמיש שמחה לעזור ולתרום, אם יש לי מה ואיך.


----------

